
Full Deno Tutorial - Software202
https://lyty.dev/deno/deno-tutorial.html
======
livre
I have experimented with node.js in the past, I'm an outsider to the modern
webdev community who had to work on a node.js project and I didn't enjoy it at
all. This tutorial has shown me that Deno has solved most of the pains I
suffered when using node (namely package management and webpack). I'd like to
use it for my next toy project.

PS: your readFileSync example is using readFile instead of readFileSync.

~~~
dsun179
Have you tried ts-node? You do not need webpack for a nodejs project. Also
package management is not really "solved" by deno I think.

~~~
livre
I haven't, as I said I haven't worked with node except for that project a few
years ago. I know webpack is not a requirement but the alternatives I could
find at the time were even more complex (that may have been due to my lack of
experience). I think directly importing dependencies from their URLs looks
simpler from a new user point of view than using a package.json or similar and
having to decide between several very similar project managers (npm, yarn,
pnpm, etc).

I read the ts-node GitHub readme and I think it has the same friction as node
for me. My main issue has been having to either clutter my global (root
required) space or doing a local install and having to mess with either PATH
or one of the alternatives to executing locally like npx. From what I have
seen Deno is just a download and you are ready to go single executable, from
an usability point of view nothing beats that.

I am mostly speaking from my little experience and ignorance so correct me or
suggest better alternatives if you think I'm wrong.

